# Philly Phatty with Q-View



## itsmetimd (Oct 10, 2010)

Smoked this up today and enjoyed it with some friends!

Stuffed with roast beef, peppers, onions, mushrooms, cheese and some diced jalapeno.  Served it on a bun and it was excellent!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 10, 2010)

Man, that does look good! I haven't made a fatty since...OK, I don't know when, but that's a dandy for sure!

Really good filling combo, and the bacon looks like it agreed with your smoker temps quite well too...nice and brown.

Good smoke, brother!

Eric


----------



## mr mac (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice job Tim!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes sir there Tim thats one fine looking fattie.


----------

